# A discovery during a water change!



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

So here I was, performing a major water change after only a week of setting up the tank, just wanted to make sure all paramaters were OK.

And there I was thinking to myself "these plants in the tank are ugly, they just don't seem to look right".

I have always wanted those amazon sword plants but they dont have them here, my best bet was to order a bunch off the internet. I couldnt be bothered to go throught that, so I was pretty stuck on what I wanted to do with the decor!

Until.... I looked out the sindow in despair!

I couldnt beleive my eyes! It was there in fron of my eyes for the past year, and it didnt even cross my mind!!! Our plants outside in the plant boxes were just perfect! What was I thinking wanting to order a bunch off the internet????

Here are some pics!










Here is a bunch in the tank while filtering is gowing on! You guys think there should be more? Or is this enough plant for the tank?



















I.m doing some serious filtering and decided to go for a good current and powerhead setup! I put two in there alongwith the other two that came in with the tank, and I get to choose which one to use or not at any moment in time.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That is not an aquatic plant. Therefore it will die and rot, and screw up your water. I would remove them.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Not to burst your bubble but those plants most likely wont survive to long full submerged. Im guessing they are non-aquatic since they are planted outside. They will prob work for a little bit but they will eventually die off.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup, it just didnt feel right! So i removed them!

Guess i'll order them anyhow!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^^^ Agreed... I would remove them ASAP....the water will kill them.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

how many are you looking for? I have a couple Large ones that I can let go.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Not to burst your bubble but those plants most likely wont survive to long full submerged. Im guessing they are non-aquatic since they are planted outside. They will prob work for a little bit but they will eventually die off.


Nice timing bro


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> how many are you looking for? I have a couple Large ones that I can let go.


Hi there.. as many as I can get hold of really. Better safe than sorry!

How do you wanna do this? PM me and I'm all ears!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm going to move this to the Plant forum


----------

